
Twitter: What are you doing? - jamiequint
http://twitter.com/
======
jamiequint
apparently I posted this, I must have accidentally clicked the "Share on
YCombinator" link on my linkbar. Sorry its kind of irrelevant, in any case,
I'm jamiequint on twitter.

------
danw
Any one on YC use twitter? I'm twitter.com/pixelm on there

